# Musicals!



## Ys_ (Aug 6, 2020)

*What's your opinion on musicals? Do you have a favorite? You can also talk about musical movies here.*


I really enjoy musicals and I like watching them live. I also like musical movies, but it's not the same to watch a movie based off a musical than watching said musical live.

My favorite musicals are Dear Evan Hansen (very relateable and cute) and Les Miserables (great songs, funny, good story). Favorite musical movies are The Sound of the Music and Mary Poppins (the older one with Julie Andrews). They both have great stories and Mary Poppins is very hopeful and magical!


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2020)

HELLO i majored in musical theater. you have unlocked Dangerous Enthusiasm Levels

i love musicals! i've been in them! they are EXTREMELY fun.

Hmmm...my favorite musicals I've _been_ in are Fiddler on the Roof and Godspell, Fiddler is incredibly charming and Godspell is just kinda one of those shows that really brings the cast together, in my experience. I think my favorite ones I've seen are...hm. 

I'm TREMENDOUSLY fond of Fun Home, it's on the shorter side but honestly it's exactly as long as it needs to be, and it utterly destroys my heart. I haven't seen Allegiance _live, _only in recorded format, but the first time I saw it I yelled NO super loud at a very upsetting part in the middle of the reasonably-crowded movie theater, so like, it's still Very good. Also The Lion King is the best disney-to-stage adaptation, I will fight on this


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 6, 2020)

That sounds great! What role did you play in the fiddler on the roof? And is there another musical you would want to be a part of?


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2020)

I was Chava!!! she's a delight.

ohhhhh there are SO many i'd like to be in!!!! i'd love to be Medium Allison in Fun Home, though; right in my vocal range and I, too, relate to being an Awkward Young LGBT Kid


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 6, 2020)

Hell yeah musicals

I've only been in One (1) musical and that was Legally Blonde. My school was very small compared to US schools and thus didn't have a band or a big enough pool of kids to have good singers, so we lip synced instead of singing.

I think my favorite musical would be In The Heights (extremely hyped for the movie, whatever happens with it distributionwise). Usually though I get Very hung up on a musical for a short while, and it has happened with stuff like the Addams Family and Cats, among others.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 6, 2020)

I watched The Newsies in theater some hella years ago. It was amazing. Every once in a while I listen to the soundtrack on youtube.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 6, 2020)

I played in the pit orchestra for Fiddler on the Roof in high school and was on wardrobe crew for Les Mis in college! Both such amazing performances. I’d love to do something like that again :D 

The Lion King is on my bucket list to see live :O

as well as Wicked now since the show I was going to see in March was canceled :’(


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes hello I like musicals (sometimes)

My very absolute favorites are Jesus Christ Superstar (probably favorite musical for life, I have written a bunch about it on Tumblr including an 8500-word bullet list of All Of My Thoughts) and Groundhog Day (now criminally obscure thanks to closing on Broadway after just a few months but it's genuinely better than the movie and I GOT TO SEE IT and I have also written a lot about it on Tumblr), closely followed by something like Hamilton, Hadestown, Rent, Blood Brothers, Billy Elliot and Matilda (all of which I've also written at least a bit about on Tumblr if you care, tagged with the name of the show). Oh, does Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of the War of the Worlds count? That too.

Other musicals I am fond of, to varying degrees and for various reasons (some of which I have written something about and some not): Dear Evan Hansen, Beetlejuice, Natasha, Pierre and the Great Comet of 1812, Heathers, Be More Chill.

I am also going to have to shill my latest musical Tumblr magnum opus, my 5000-word ramble about why I don't like The Phantom of the Opera and Love Never Dies is a bizarre trainwreck but Meg Giry deserves better.

My taste in musicals is _primarily_ "Are there messed-up characters with major issues that I can latch onto, and does it make me care about them?" Secondarily, do I dig the music (I like strong, catchy melodies, with a bias towards rock) and is it otherwise just doing something fun and interesting with the musical format. A lot of famous well-regarded musicals don't really do anything for me (e.g. Les Miserables), so they're actually very hit and miss for me, but when I _do_ like a musical, oh boy, it really brings out my hyperfixation tendencies.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 25, 2021)

Seeing The Lion King live on Broadway is definitely on my bucket list. Hadestown seems like fun, too. Also, last time I checked, the Shrek Musical was still on Netflix.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 3, 2021)

I saw reefer madness the musical, it's pretty funny and has a bomber of a soundtrack. I need Shrek the Musical in my life tho


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 3, 2021)

Momo(th) said:


> I saw reefer madness the musical, it's pretty funny and has a bomber of a soundtrack. I need Shrek the Musical in my life tho


My only gripe with Shrek is the lack of All Star. Which isn't too bad, but still..


----------

